# Why can't we bow hunt on WMA's all season



## silvertitan (Feb 15, 2008)

Seems to me that sportsmen are getting the short end of the stick.  We pay the 19 bucks for a WMA stamp, mostly to deer hunt, and outside of archery season get to hunt only a couple of days on the WMA's.  It has become increasingly hot during bow season these past few years and many folks just don't want to fight the snakes and skeeters during the first three weeks of September.  Archery hunting impacts the herd relatively little, so why not open the management areas up to archery only all season.  Close them down a few days before the sign in or check in rifle hunts and allow us to use the areas for what WE are paying for.  Am I crazy or does anybody feel the same?


----------



## Scoutman (Feb 16, 2008)

I know they have archery only wma's and I don't understand why they don't allow more archery it's not gonna cause overharvest for sure.


----------



## silvertitan (Feb 16, 2008)

Scoutman said:


> I know they have archery only wma's and I don't understand why they don't allow more archery it's not gonna cause overharvest for sure.



I agree and DNR can't say they don't have the resources.  I almost never see a Ranger on WMA's during archery season.  So what would have to change during regular season?


----------



## Dupree (Feb 16, 2008)

GW at paulding forest said he is trying to get it opened up for archery for the 3 weeks in between the 2 gun hunts.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 16, 2008)

silvertitan said:


> Archery hunting impacts the herd relatively little, so why not open the management areas up to archery only all season.  Close them down a few days before the sign in or check in rifle hunts and allow us to use the areas for what WE are paying for.  Am I crazy or does anybody feel the same?


Sounds like a fine idea to me.


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 19, 2008)

come on guys you know everyone else that doesn't pay for a wma stamp needs their time in the fall to enjoy their activites too...


----------



## goose buster (Feb 19, 2008)

What about small game hunters?Would you be happy sharing the woods with us rabbit and quail hunters?


----------



## silvertitan (Feb 19, 2008)

I wonder who could find out about getting this done.  Not a legislator.  Somebody that actually knows something and will cut through the beaurecratic ****** and speek straight.


----------



## silvertitan (Feb 19, 2008)

goose buster said:


> What about small game hunters?Would you be happy sharing the woods with us rabbit and quail hunters?



Wouldn't mind at all.  And ya'll wouldn't have to worry about folks shooting high powered rifles while you were hunting small game......  So I don't forsee a big conflict either way.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 5, 2008)

I would be very happy to share the woods with a small game hunter. At least I`d have oppurtunity.RC


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 6, 2008)

Sheffield WO said:


> I will speak on behalf of Paulding Forest WMA.  You can't bow hunt all season, because the deer population could not substain it.  Last year there was 2708 hunters for all open hunts with a success rate of 6.54 percent.  Why is the success rate so low?  It isn't because our metro hunters don't know how to hunt.
> 
> As far as sharing an extended archery season with small game hunters, just ask a few that have been bow hunting on Berry College.  Nothing like sitting there in a great spot bow hunting when a mountain cur runs up to your tree followed by a hunter carrying a 22 magnum.



We sit there now with folks riding by on bicycles


----------



## Dupree (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> We sit there now with folks riding by on bicycles



I had a guy ride a horse by me when I was set up on a turkey one time. He was just riding through the woods.


----------



## striper commander (Mar 8, 2008)

I heard that the wma is about to be a lot smaller is there any truth to that. A guy at work was telling me he read that on a paulding county message board. He said there was about to be a bunch of it sold for a industrial park and houses.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 8, 2008)

*WMAs*

I haven't been hunting here in GA long enough to understand the all the issues. I miss having Archery season being open from October through Feburary. Scatters out the hunters allowing more opportunities spread over a wider period of time.

As far as small game goes I dont understand why we cant work our dogs year around , except for qouta hunts , as the temperature allows. I live a short trip from Joe Kurz and cant run my beagles on it except during season.

I called DNR and they told me to drive to an area almost in AL. from Griffin. You dont run your dogs much like that.

So now I pay for a lease to work my dogs on.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 8, 2008)

silvertitan said:


> Seems to me that sportsmen are getting the short end of the stick.  We pay the 19 bucks for a WMA stamp, mostly to deer hunt, and outside of archery season get to hunt only a couple of days on the WMA's.  It has become increasingly hot during bow season these past few years and many folks just don't want to fight the snakes and skeeters during the first three weeks of September.  Archery hunting impacts the herd relatively little, so why not open the management areas up to archery only all season.  Close them down a few days before the sign in or check in rifle hunts and allow us to use the areas for what WE are paying for.  Am I crazy or does anybody feel the same?



You have my vote. I would like to see  Piedmont reopened after the gun hunts. I know it won`t happen. If you look at the amount of public land that Georgia has as compared to other states such as Arkansas, we have nearly nothing.
I don`t mind sharing the woods with other hunters but I don`t think we should have to deal with horses, bicycles, and sight seers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 8, 2008)

300mag said:


> I heard that the wma is about to be a lot smaller is there any truth to that. A guy at work was telling me he read that on a paulding county message board. He said there was about to be a bunch of it sold for a industrial park and houses.


Nope,a little over 9000 acres was sold,but the county,state and feds purchased that as greenspace to never be built on.
Now I understand that maybe a couple hundred acres of the atlanta tract section was sold,it will be part of the new airport.

But industrial parkin paulding.This is the county  of houses


----------



## Dupree (Mar 8, 2008)

I dont understand why the bike riders, horses, and bird watchers dont have to purchase a wma stamp?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to apologize to 300mag.In one of my posts above,I basically said what he heard wasn't true.

I WAS WRONG

I just watched the state of the county address by Jerry Shearin in which he states that the 10,000 acre city of atlanta tract(which is part of paulding forest)will be developed.It borders the new airport
I have sent Jerry an email asking just how much of my woods will be lost.I will let y'all know what he says


----------



## striper commander (Mar 9, 2008)

I was hoping you were right jeff. I bet we will be going to a quota hunt now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 10, 2008)

He doesn't say who will develop it in the address,if I don't get an answer to the email by this eve.I'll go to his house,he live on braswell mountain road,right next to the wma.

Link to the video of address
http://www.paulding.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=143804


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 10, 2008)

Jerry's Response is on top



City of Atlanta Property was going to be sold completely to a developer anyway. We are saving 5300 acres as a WMA.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: jeffraines3@aol.com [mailto:jeffraines3@aol.com] 
Sent: Sunday, March 09, 2008 6:55 AM
To: Jerry Shearin
Subject: State of the county address



Hey Jerry

I just watched the state of the county address and am excited about most of what you talked about.Most,but not all.

Burnt Hickory Park-can't wait,wish it was already complete

Reservoir-Gonna be awesome,but with all the construction that is coming,comes the need for more water.Have we submitted the permits for a water treatment plant yet?

City of Atlanta Tract development,yep,that's the sore spot.How many acres of my woods are gonna be lost?




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rolltide (Mar 11, 2008)

jeff does anybody happen to know what area of the city of atlanta tract consists of the 5300 acres that will be left.i would think the part developed would be around the new airpotrt ,any info would be great ,thanks rolltide.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 14, 2008)

He never said exactly where,but like you rolltide I assume it will be close to the airport.

I just find it hard to see how any profit will be made after all the dirt that is gonna have to be moved to flatten those hills


----------



## Dupree (Mar 14, 2008)

city of atlanta owns the land on hulseytown road back to goldmine road. and not sure about what else.


----------



## whitworth (Mar 20, 2008)

*The one problem*

with archery only is a lot of hunters are not archers.

The most effective way of reducing and keeping control of a deer herd population is with firearms.  Georgia has too few hunters, for a state as large as Georgia, to keep a lid on deer population growth, to use just archery hunters.  

Archery is a supplement to the deer harvesting and not the end-all to the needs of harvesting deer in Georgia.
States like Pennsylvania, with large number of hunters, have historically had their gun season after the deer rut.  Georgia with smaller numbers of hunters have their gun season during the rut.   

It's all about numbers: hunter numbers and deer numbers.   Not about one's interest in archery.


----------



## finnhunter (Mar 24, 2008)

Perhaps the DNR could extend the WMA deer hunt season until January 31 for archery only, the same way Cobb, Fulton and some other counties do.  Or in other words, you could hunt WMA's between Jan 1. and Jan. 31, but only with a bow.  Just a thought...


----------



## robert carter (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the reasons Ga. has fewer hunters is fewer hunting oppurtunitys. Late season bow hunting would help.RC


----------



## Black_Bart (Apr 4, 2008)

*Yes sir...*

You're right about there not being enough hunting opportunity.  I'm from West Virginia...moved here in 2003.  I've been fortunate enough to move around to several states up and down the east coast.  I was very surprised by the lack of hunting land in GA.  I expected a hunter's paradise when I first moved here, but discovered that unless you join a club or own land you are going to have to stick to WMA's which seem to be disappearing little by little.  I've found it very hard to find a club that is affordable, has an open slot, or has land close to home.  The rate of development in GA is only going to  guarantee that land leases get exponentially more expensive and that more prime hunting land goes to housing.  

The thread is about bow hunting all season....so let me stick to the topic.  I'm from WV, like I said.  We only have a 2 week rifle season in the state and a 3 month bow season...so needless to say there are a lot more bow hunters in WV than rifle hunters.  I might be partial to bow hunting, but I find bow hunting far more fulfilling and challenging than rifle hunting.  I think bow hunting really fosters a love for preservation and respect for the animals that you hunt.  Just my 2 cents.  I think the state would be wise to do whatever it can to promote the growth of archery in GA...which would include an incentive to bow hunt, namely extended bow seasons in WMA's and the like.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 6, 2008)

bowbuck said:


> come on guys you know everyone else that doesn't pay for a wma stamp needs their time in the fall to enjoy their activites too...



You took the words right out of my mouth. I think any WMA users should pay like we do. It is flat out unfair.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 8, 2008)

Duganman39 said:


> So let me get this right.  You guys l:



you used plural...............I've only seen singular

I agree with ya though


----------



## EDH (Apr 8, 2008)

rolltide said:


> jeff does anybody happen to know what area of the city of atlanta tract consists of the 5300 acres that will be left.i would think the part developed would be around the new airpotrt ,any info would be great ,thanks rolltide.



I hope it isn't on Hulsey Town!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2008)

EDH said:


> I hope it isn't on Hulsey Town!


yep,the city of Atlanta tract is on the south side of 278,including hulseytown


----------



## EDH (Apr 9, 2008)

How Many Acres Total Is The City Of Atlanta Tract ?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2008)

EDH said:


> How Many Acres Total Is The City Of Atlanta Tract ?



It was 10,000 acres


----------



## Bruz (Apr 10, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> I dont understand why the bike riders, horses, and bird watchers dont have to purchase a wma stamp?



Or to use the Rifle and Bow ranges...........

Robert


----------



## C.Killmaster (Apr 10, 2008)

Why does everyone seem to think that more bowhunting on WMAs will not affect the deer population?  There are many WMAs where a very large percent of the harvest is from archery, with the seasons as they stand.  And if you think there won't be any conflicts between archery deer hunters and small game hunters, dream on.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Apr 15, 2008)

This is very bad news about Paulding WMA. Does this mean that goldmine lake and the area around it are going to be developed?? Is so, when. That area back there is beautiful. 


  I read in a magazine that paulding sent out that they were going to build around goldmine lake and make it a retreat/get away type of place, with buildings all over the lake.


----------



## rolltide (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a address that i found today - www.eda.gov/PDF/EDAmericaSummer2007.pdf     --- maybe somebody can link it ,i do not know how, has info on the development. if this happens paulding forest will go the way of allatoona wma. It also looks as the commissioner of paulding county took care of his, as the part purchased is the area around his home/property.  hope the slow down in homes keeps this from happening  -  rolltide.......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2008)

as it stands right now,feds/state/county own 9000 acres of greenspace that runs along the raccon creek corridor from 278 north across braswell mountain road.The greenspace comes within a few miles Of Jerry's house but does not border it.Part of the WMA does border Jerry's property though.
I have seen the 25 year plan for sewerage,there will be no sewer on the west side of highway 61.So anything built on the atlanta tract will have to be on septic tanks.
The airport was snuck in.Several years ago the airport was voted on.But the wording on the ballot asked if the citizens wanted to approve a tax increase for an airport.It was voted down.So,"they" go and get the airport 90% privately funded,with 10% federal funding.
Bottom line,get out and vote


----------



## rolltide (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeff,i am not sure at what pace this will take place w/ the economy like it is,but i also heard from word of mouth that the jones family has first refusal before the city of atlanta could sell to anyone else. Sounds better but at the same time by the same person i was told that the jones family were the ones that partnerd up w/temple inland to create forestar who are the ones developing temple propertys. The drawings are preliminary that are shown in the article ,and the article states the building of small hydroelectric plants on existing streams ,so no sewer would be needed other than package plants for each community . i wish there was a way to stop this but it has been so quiet on what would actually take place,and the owners of the property i would say the economy is the only thing that would stall this.  just hate to see it go , rolltide


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2008)

rolltide said:


> . i wish there was a way to stop this but it has been so quiet on what would actually take place,and the owners of the property i would say the economy is the only thing that would stall this.  just hate to see it go , rolltide



I agree 100%


----------



## tom farmer (Jun 15, 2008)

me too


----------



## whitworth (Jul 4, 2008)

*One reason we'll never have year-round bow hunting*

The state would have to cart out too many lardbellies and their equipment in July and August.  
Plus the few that got dispatched by rattlesnakes.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 11, 2008)

Some you can,most you can't.Small game hunters need a chance to use the area without shooting a twitch up in the tree that may be a hunter...


----------

